# Shiny pics



## mike96ser (Apr 28, 2002)

Here are some pics of my car. It's a completely bone stock SR20DE (internally) with some shiny bolt-ons  Thanks to Michael Young for taking these pics at Stillen Day!










Go here for more.

Best power to date is 353 whp at 21 psi with water injection, C-16, and timing at 19 degrees.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2002)

Awesome!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Beautiful, very very beautiful!


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

haha yeah ur car is badass. I saw it there and spent a good time filming it and that turbo is a beauty.


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

Very nice!!


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

"keep small children and farm animals away"
tight ride


----------

